# Apple tasting ideas ?



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Some apple foundation is comming to where I work and the chef wants me to make a apple tasting for them. I have several ideas but was wondering if anyone had any other ideas ? Thanks..

1. Lady apple beignet
2. Apple creme brulee
3. Apple sorbet
4. Apple crisp/buckle
5. Apple dumpling
6. Apple strudel
7. Apple chips
8. Clear apple caramel sauce
9. Apple upsidedown
10. Apple tart


----------



## slamdaccord96 (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know if I can post in here since I'm not a professional but...

- apple turnovers
- homemade apple butter
- apple crostada
- baked apples
- applesauce
- hot apple cider
- apple crepes
- carmel or candied apples

Hope this at least spurs more brainstorming, good luck!
-Sarah


----------



## allexgirl (Jul 30, 2007)

What Great Ideas!!!
I would like to add:
Good old fashion apple pie
Apple pie with cranberries added or whatever....
Carmalized apples,I like for one on top of pancakes or for brunch I 
have mixed apples,sausage links(cut into 3rds)little brown sugar and onions.
Sautee and serve.
Caramel apple dip is also a good one to serve with fresh sliced apples...or that peanut butter dip one too....
Good Luck...sounds like fun to me...
Allexgirl
oh....I also make a cinnamon sauce and serve over the apple pie,with or without ice cream...
a couple more ideas.....
apple coffee cake
apple fritters
Apple and Orange Marmalade
Apple Waffles
Apple Pancakes
Apple Granita
Apple Tart
Apple Muffins
Apple Purses made with Phyllo dough and fragipan and apples inside
Apple and cranberry quick bread


Fried Apples or Carmalized Apples
Serve these fried apples with breakfast or as a side dish to pork or ham. 
Ingredients:
8 medium Granny Smith apples, chopped
1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
Preparation:
Melt butter in a heavy skillet over medium-low heat. Add apples, brown sugar, cinnamon and nutmeg. Sauté 15 to 20 minutes, or until apples are tender. Serve as a side dish for pork or with breakfast. Serves 6.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks alot for your ideas, the party is a week after thanksgiving but The chef wants 5 if not 6 items on the plate. Thanks again !

pat..


----------

